# 1964 gto tail light color



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

CAN ANYONE help with the color on back tail sections between chrome


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*chrome*

I don't know about the '64's, but I painstakingly painted gloss black and clear coated between the chrome striping on the tail panel on our '66 convertible. Looks BITCHIN'! It really pops! Also painted the insides of the lettering white- it makes a great contrast. On a side note, I originally painted inside of the lettering on the tail panel and the rear fenders red- looked great, except it seemed to make the car look somewhat shorter for some reason. Go figure.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Some '64's have a Marimba Red painted tail panel, others have a semi-gloss (satin) black. I like the lood of the Marimba red. It pretty much matches the tail light lenses.


----------



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone know of a spray can matching Marimba red


----------



## herb (Jan 19, 2013)

Where can I get a spray can of Marimba red?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

check a local painters supply house, most these days have the ability to custom mix and put anything (including a two part) paint into a spray bomb for you at a price, last i checked i think they were getting 45.00 for a can of aerosol mix in two part.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Herb,

Here's a PY thread that might interest you on the subject:

Update On My '64 Restoration - PY Online Forums

Rickc


----------

